# wee tip for car insurance



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i found out by accident when doing a quote online that if you put a low mileage in for your insurance its actually dearer than normal mileage.

usually on my other car i do less than 3000 miles per year si i put the same for another car i'm planning to buy

it came back at about 300 per year with under 3000 miles 

did another quote but with the car doing 13000 miles i hit a one by accident and suddenly it was 75 quid cheaper per year

so in other words your cheaper insurance wise on a non classic car doing more miles per annum....how crazy is that?:tumbleweed:


----------



## Reckless (Jul 25, 2011)

For 12000 miles a year my insurance was going to be £2800!!!

I dropped the miles to 7000 and it was £2200 so lower miles definatley helped me out. 

Probably another case of insurance companies making quotes up as they please.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

This is another example of how inconsistent insurance quotes can be!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Subtle differnces in "Job titles" also have an efffect. I noticed a difference if swapped "Electronics Engineer" to "Electronics technician" which is bizarre as I don't use the car for work.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> This is another example of how inconsistent (computer driven) insurance quotes can be!


slight amendment.


----------

